# favorite series?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

one of the many reasons I wanted a Kindle so badly is I like to read series and I like to read them in order.  So far I have on my list to read so far these series...anyone have any other suggestions of good ones I may have missed
1.Virgin River
2. Alex cross series
3. Women's murder club
4. Left behind
5. Alex Delaware series
6.Stephanie plum Series

any suggestions welcome


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

J.D. Robb's In Death series.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm doing the Outlander series and the Stephanie Plum series currently.  

I have some of the Dortmunder series on my K, but not all are available.  I've been one-klicking like krazy.  I have the first book in the In Death series, but haven't got around to reading it yet.  I'll decide after I read the first one if I want to work through the series on my K or through the library.  I also have some books by Philippa Gregory that I believe, while not exactly a series, should be read in a particular order.  At least that was my understanding.  
deb


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The series I'm reading:
1. Virgin River (just finished, waiting for the next one)
2. In Death (on the 6th one)
3. Dresden Files (on the 5th one)
4. The Farseer Trilogy (on the 2nd one)


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Misty, you might enjoy the Mitford Series and Outlander.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert B Parker's detective series (Spenser, Jesse Stone and Sunny Randall - although last time I checked not all the Spenser books were Kindle-ized yet)
Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone series (A is for Alibi, B is for Burglar, etc)
Any of Charlaine Harris' series (Sookie Stackhouse, Aurora Teagarden, Lilly Bard &/or Harper Connelly)
Seconding the recommendation for JD Robb's "In Death" series, also Jim Butcher's "Dresden Files" series


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, just looked up the Amelia Peters books.  I think I'm going to have to add these to my TBR list.  Thank you, Ann.
deb


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Iris Johansen's Eve Duncan Series


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Hmmm, just looked up the Amelia Peters books. I think I'm going to have to add these to my TBR list. Thank you, Ann.
> deb


I really like them. . .unfortunately the first few are not Kindled. . . . .

(Amelia Peabody by Elizabeth Peters  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Sue Grafton "alphabet" series with PI Kinsey Millhone  (I see Meemo already mentioned this one)

Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone PI series

Robert Tanenbaum's series with District Attorney Butch Karp


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia Cornwell's Kay Scarpetta Series


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I really like them. . .unfortunately the first few are not Kindled. . . . .
> 
> (Amelia Peabody by Elizabeth Peters  )


Just like the Dortmunder series by Donald Westlake. I can probably check them out at my library. 
deb


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

crebel said:


> The Sue Grafton "alphabet" series with PI Kinsey Millhone (I see Meemo already mentioned this one)
> 
> Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone PI series
> 
> *Robert Tanenbaum's series with District Attorney Butch Karp*


I love this series, got to get back to it...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One obvious (?) possibility would be the Sherlock Holmes books, of which there are many choices in the Amazon Kindle library, including many free versions.

If you think you might like to experiment in the satirical fantasy/parody genre (if I may coin a genre), my second favorite series of all time is Terry Pratchett's "Discworld", which is all available on Kindle (over 30 books now)*. My favorite series, Roger Zelazny's "Amber" books, is not, unfortunately, Kindle-ized.

________

* The first book is The Color of Magic


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If you like forensic mysteries, I think the Kathy Reichs Dr. Temperance Brennan series is even better than Patricia Cornwall.  Also Aaron Elkins with Dr. Gideon Oliver.

Ann is right, the Elizabeth Peters (Amelia Peabody) books are great - one of my all-time favorites.  I would even buy a new release of this series in DTB hardback if it weren't made available for the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Fairstein's "Alex Cooper" series  -- NYC, she's a DA who prosecutes/investigates sex crimes

Deborah Crombie's "Duncan Kincaid/Gemma James" series -- set in the UK, good mysteries with a touch of romance

Martha Grimes' "Richard Jury" -- set in the UK, good mysteries with some quirky supporting characters, all are named for various pubs around the country


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I love this series, got to get back to it...


DH and I both love the Robert Tanenbaum and the Karp family. The latest one, "Capture", was just released in July and we didn't even have to fight over who got to read it first since we both have Kindles! I think they are a "stay up reading all night until you find out what happens" series.


----------



## lineman1 (Jul 12, 2009)

John Sanford's "Prey" series is one of my favorites.  Jack Reacher is a close second.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

lineman1, welcome to the Boards.  If you have a minute, go to the Welcome thread and tell us a little bit about yourself.
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx guys great reccomendations


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had to get paper and pencil so I could write down all the ones I want to read.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't started it yet, but J.A. Konrath's Jack Daniels series in on my TBR list:


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

The late Evan Hunter, writing as Ed McBain, wrote what I think was one of the best police procedural novels, if not the best! 

His novels about the 87th Precinct were and will still remain my favorite reads especially when I can't think what book to read next from my gargantuan TBR files of DTBs. I don't know if there are any Kindle versions though. If there were, I'll be replacing them, all 50 plus (55?) 87th Precinct novels. 

He also wrote the Matthew Hope novels and I'll get all the Kindle versions if they're also available. 

Guess I'm showing my age....


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Anna Pigeon Series by Nevada Barr

Harry Bosch Series by Michael Connelly

Cliff Janeway Series by John Dunning

Joe Leaphorn and/or Jim Chee Series by Tony Hillerman

J P Beaumont Series by J A Jance

Joanna Brady Series by J A Jance

V I Warshawski Series by Sara Paretsky

Alex McNight Series by Steve Hamilton

Alan Banks Series by Peter Robinson

Jack Taylor Series by Ken Bruen

Samanta Kincaid Series by Alafair Burke

Maisie Dobbs Series by Jacqueline Winspear

Kinsey Milhone Series by Sue Grafton

The Millenium Series by Stieg Larsson



A good percentage of each series is available on Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I always have enjoyed the Dick Francis books, but they are not really a series since the protag changes, but they always have to do with horse racing and a mystery.

I have also liked books by Susan Isaacs and Anne Tyler...not series, but I like their writing.

Of course, there is also Harry Potter.

L


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I sort of lost track but there's another one about a rich guy, games I think, that works serial killer cases...

Anybody remember this one?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the J. D. Robb series. I also like Christine Feehan's Ghostwalker series. Christine Anderson has a series that are good as well.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading the 4th book of J.D. Robb's In Death series right now. I really like this series.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I sort of lost track but there's another one about a rich guy, games I think, that works serial killer cases...
> 
> Anybody remember this one?


John Sandford's Prey series?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I love the J. D. Robb series. I also like Christine Feehan's Ghostwalker series. Christine Anderson has a series that are good as well.


I like Christine Feehan's Ghostwalker series too, although I've fallen several books behind. Her Drake Sister series started out good, but fizzled and her Dark series (Carpathians) was just


Spoiler



crap


 from the start. I read the first 3 or 4 hoping they'd get better, but finally just gave up.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Many good suggestions.  I love the  Detective Dave Robicheaux books by James Lee Burke.  What a wonderful writer!  These need to be read in order.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope they are on Kindle... I love Stuart Wood's Stone Barrington series. And definately try Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone series, it's great!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Beth A said:


> John Sandford's Prey series?


I use to read the Prey series, Beth, so I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hm... favorite is easy...

1.  Discworld Series - Terry Pratchett (I enjoy the Guard books most, but love them all)
2.  Spellsinger Seriers - Alan Dean Foster
3.  Redwall Series - Brian Jacques
4.  Wheel of Time - Robert Jordan
5.  Thursday Next Novels - Jasper Fforde

Those last three aren't in specific order... I'm sure Harry Potter fits in there somewhere too even if Rowling irks me to no end anymore.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

That was the one, Beth. Thanks again


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

These two have already been mentioned, but I really enjoy Sue Grafton's Kinsey Millhone series and Tony Hillerman's Leaphorn/Chee series.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

I love fantastic stories especially of the future (sci-fi) so one of my fave series is the STEN series by Chris Cole and Alan Bunch.

I believe at least part of it is available on the Kindle.

Good, high adventure reading from two real life ex-military types.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

JD Robb
Most of Nora Roberts' trilogies
Elizabeth Lowell's Donovan series
Harry Potter


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

For the people loving Dortmunder--try his (Donald Westlake) stand alone while waiting for the rest on kindle:  Put a Lid on It.  GREAT book in the style of Dortmunder with different characters/a little more serious.  LOVED IT and it's on Kindle!

I third the Amelia Peabody (Elizabeth Peters) and her Vicky Bliss series.  LOVE THEM.

To anyone interested in the J.A. Konrath Jack Daniels series--Joe (J.A) has a couple of stand alones for the kindle--The List was my favorite--I liked it better than the first 3 of the Jack Daniels.  Jack is a police procedural, The List is a zany, fun, kind of sci/fi premise thing--but it was a great read.

My favorite series is Urban Fantasy writer John Levitt.  His first, Dog Days, is not on Kindle (I've been clicking like crazy!).  His second, New Tricks is on Kindle!!!

If you like paranormal, I'd also highly recommend Ilona Andrews (Magic strikes, Magic Burns, Magic...something.)  Fun, fun, fun series.

Gotta go, wanna read!!!

Maria


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

So many great suggestions.... I am going to need to copy and paste this thread so that I can have everyone's suggestions.

My favorite series, which has already been mentioned:
Outlander
Harry Potter
Virgin River by Robyn Carr
Patrica Cornwell

But what about: Fern Michaels and the series that is Vegas Heat, Vegas Sunrise, Texas Heat, etc....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Many good suggestions. I love the Detective Dave Robicheaux books by James Lee Burke. What a wonderful writer! These need to be read in order.


This is on my list of series to get started on - the early ones aren't on Kindle yet...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> To anyone interested in the J.A. Konrath Jack Daniels series--Joe (J.A) has a couple of stand alones for the kindle--The List was my favorite--I liked it better than the first 3 of the Jack Daniels. Jack is a police procedural, The List is a zany, fun, kind of sci/fi premise thing--but it was a great read.


JA Konrath has several books (including The List, which I liked too) on his website for free downloading. 
http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#story
And I can't believe I forgot his "Jack Daniels" series.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar (10 books so far, and only one not Kindle) series is excellent.

Another series (just starting, 2 books so far) is by KB author-member, Michael Balkind - SUDDEN DEATH and the recently released DEADBALL, all available for Kindle.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Preston/Childs series of books about the quirky FBI Special Agent Pendergast:
Relic 
Reliquary
Cabinet of Curiosities
Brimstone
Wheel of Darkness
Book of the Dead
Cemetery Dance

Also, the Repairman Jack series of books by Paul F Wilson.  When I didn't see Wilson's books on Kindle (my mistake), I wrote a note to his website trying to get him to put them on there... he sent me a nice post and a link as to where his books could be found -- sure enough, several of the series is on Kindle.  I recommend them for something different.

Jan Karon's books about a small town in North Carolina called Mitford.  Nice, gentle reading -- often moving and amusing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

From the time I was young one of my favorite series was the Little House series.  I probably read it once a year through my freshman year of high school.  Loved the simplicity.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

None better for me than Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.  Also.... how about the Inspector Thomas Lynley books by Elizabeth George??


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar (10 books so far, and only one not Kindle) series is excellent.


Yeah, but it's the first book in the series! I've been waiting and waiting to read this series....


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Yeah, but it's the first book in the series! I've been waiting and waiting to read this series....


Oops, sorry about that.

I do have all of Harlan's books, signed.

If you can promise not to crease or break the spine or dog-ear any pages or use pizza (true story!) as a bookmark, I will be happy to send you book #1 of my Myron Bolitar series.

I also have copies that I got from the UBS to lend out to friends ever since the pizza bookmark episode. 

Suffice to say that the person responsible will NEVER be allowed to borrow ANY book(s) from me, ever! I'm still not over it and to date, remain  at what that person did to my beloved book(s).

ebc


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> Oops, sorry about that.
> 
> I do have all of Harlan's books, signed.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you! I'd be horrified if I broke the spine, though (and with my luck one of my precious grandchildren would get hold of it and do something even more unthinkable ) - but the good news is I just checked online with my local library (it's walking distance from my house) and they actually do have a copy, so I can just check it out there. I tend to forget about it now that I've got so many books waiting to be read on my Kindle.

Thanks so much for the offer though. I'd actually e-mailed Harlan Coben months ago asking when the early books in the series would be Kindle-ized, he sent me an e-mail the same day saying his understanding was that they'd all be available for Kindle eventually. Almost there, I guess.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, how could I forget? You may have read them already, but this is my very favorite series ever:



























































This is the chronological order, which C.S. Lewis's stepson, who now owns the rights to the books, has re-released the books in. However, they used to be sold in series in the order they were published, with _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ first, and _The Horse and His Boy_ and _The Magician's Nephew_ fifth and sixth, respectively. I first read them in the classical order, but I prefer them chronologically.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple more I have enjoyed off the top of my head:

Susan Wittig Albert- China Bayles Mysteries 
Christopher Fowler- Peculiar Crimes Unit Mysteries


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> My favorite series is Urban Fantasy writer John Levitt. His first, Dog Days, is not on Kindle (I've been clicking like crazy!). His second, New Tricks is on Kindle!!!
> 
> If you like paranormal, I'd also highly recommend Ilona Andrews (Magic strikes, Magic Burns, Magic...something.) Fun, fun, fun series.


I went to check out the John Levitt series 'cause it sounded interesting, and then it sounded familiar, and what do you know, I already have a sample of the first one, Dog Days. So it *was* out on Kindle at one point, and must've gotten taken off. Who knows why (formatting?). Looking at my backup files, I've had it since July 2008. I wonder if I could get the book if I tried to buy from the sample? I've heard of that working for people before. Hopefully it will come back out on Kindle soon for you! 

I'll second the Ilona Andrews series, it's a great fun series, and it's also refreshing in that it's a magic/paranormal series that doesn't rely on sex, sex, sex all the time as its hook. Teases with potential, but that's about all.

I won't bother also seconding a lot of the other series here, too many to mention.  But I'm also picking up a few suggestions, so thanks!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

marianner said:


> This is the chronological order, which C.S. Lewis's stepson, who now owns the rights to the books, has re-released the books in. However, they used to be sold in series in the order they were published, with _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ first, and _The Horse and His Boy_ and _The Magician's Nephew_ fifth and sixth, respectively. I first read them in the classical order, but I prefer them chronologically.


These are my favorites, too. I prefer them in the classical order, though.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

The Miles Vorkosigan series by Lois McMaster Bujold (My all time favorite series!)
The Dresden Files series by Jim Butcher
The Weather Warden series by Rachael Caine
The Retrievers series by Laura Anne Gilman
The Wolf series by Jane Lindskold
Tamora Pierce's many books set in the Tortall universe -- most are written in quartets

As you can tell, we're big SF/Fantasy fans in our household!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> J.D. Robb's In Death series.


Oh, my, yes!


Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Diana Paxson's Wodans Children trilogy



the second on is The Dragons of the Rhine, I can't get the pic link to work though.



Not available on K yet and not currently in print although Amazon has used copies


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Song of the Lioness - Tamora Pierce
Outlander series - Diana Gabaldon
Kushiel's Legacy - Jacqueline Carey
Anita Blake - Laurell K Hamilton

I used to list Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind, but I sort of went off it somehow.


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry, another vote for Sue Grafton! She has a special place in my heart because I was reading her books to satisfy my California nostalgia when I was living in Moscow for a few years. Now I'm in her part of California, but I'm still hooked. 

If you are interested in a free series, I am rereading the Young Trailers Kentucky pioneer series by Altsheler. You can read a bit about the author in Wikipedia. I found these books in a public library many years ago, but they are available free from Gutenberg and elsewhere. They are very James Fenimore Cooper-like novels with updated language -- but not too updated, I think the author died in something like 1910. People who like the woods and are nostalgic for pioneer days might like them.


----------

